

Piano Tuner Shows Classical Repertoire Performed in Historical Tunings - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBt6APk21tU

======
bane
Some More
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu5CUUFtl6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu5CUUFtl6A)

